# Windows LIVE & DIRT2 SaveGame Problem



## f3rr1s (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem.

Ich habe zu erst immer mit einem OFFLINE Account gespielt weil mich das Online zeug nicht Interessiert hat.
Nun habe ich DiRT2 und will es Online spielen habe aber zuvor ca 12% des Spiels mit einem Offline Account gespielt.

Wenn ich jetzt Online Spielen will mit einem tollen Xbos Live was weiß ich Account  muss ich neu anfangen...

Also MUSS ich neu anfangen oder kann man die alten Save-Games noch benutzen? 
Wenn ja wie und wo müssen die rein ? oO ich finde es nicht... -,-

(Habe Windows7)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

die savegames werden von xlive je konto anders verwaltet.bei gta ist es so das die spielstände die gespeichert sind ,dann aber immrnoch laden kann.wie es bei dirt2 aussieht???
dirt2 habe es nicht.


----------

